# Welcome to Wishdrop 5☆ Island || Closed



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

EDIT
I had an error a couple mins ago.
Going to go ahead and close up island.
I had a pop up a bit ago to say server maintenance was going to happen.



My #1 Dreamie moved in today (Kabuki)
AND
Nook's Cranny finished it's upgrade!!
-Has Green Star Net =3
-Turnips are 164 169
-Flower Seeds are Windflower, Tulip, Hyacinth

Sahara is also wondering around. Dont ask me where she is cuz anytime she is on my island I swear she teleports.

Able sisters doesnt have anything too fancy. Dotted raincoats, comedian pants, attus robes, jester cap, and  small silk hat to name a few things

It is also raining on and off, so feel free to fish!

... No, I do not TT. I got the game on the 19th. If yours isnt upgrading yet, give it a couple days. Its 30days since it opened, not since you started your island.

*RULES*
Do not run in flowers.
Do not pluck flowers.
Do not take my resources (hit rocks, take fruit, etc.)
--- If you need a fruit (or bamboo) comment asking and I'll have a bundle of 3 for you.
LEAVE VIA THE AIRPORT
If you see someone trying to come in or leave, CLOSE YOUR WINDOWS AND STOP TALKING. I dont wanna get an error.

*You may only visit if you have a 100% feedback rating with a minimum of 5 ratings.*
Sorry, since I am not "watching" people, I would like to limit who may visit.

*Comment with your in game name and island* then I will PM you the code. Come and go as many times as you like.

-Signed Loreley of Wishdrop

P.S. I'll be running around in black, red, blue look with festival shirt and privacy mask OR black, purple, white outfit with mage hat and privacy mask OR black dotted raincoat outfit with blk privacy mask. You'll probably see me doing dailies. =3

P.P.S. Tips in the form of customization kits, plant items, plush items, flower bags other than what my shop sales, books, magazines, or NMT are appreciated if you wanna leave me something. =p


----------



## fashions (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come over and shop, my IGN is Hannah and my island is Umi ^^


----------



## doofcake (Apr 22, 2020)

i'd like to come by~ my IGN is cuppycake~ and my island is >> O3O <<


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh. The rugs I got from Saharah today:
Blue Small Round Mat
White Wooden Deck Rug
Brown Argyle Rug


----------



## dwojo68 (Apr 22, 2020)

IGN is Dan island is Toro


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

dwojo68 said:


> IGN is Dan island is Toro


I'm sorry, but you do not have any site feedback ratings. For right now as I do my dailies and cant sort of watch people, I am only allowing those with ratings.


----------



## Seble (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello. I would love to swing by to sell some stuff. My shop’s shut down today for the upgrade and my storage ran out of room.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

Seble said:


> Hello. I would love to swing by to sell some stuff. My shop’s shut down today for the upgrade and my storage ran out of room.


That was me yesterday. @.@
Thankfully I used a lot if my material hoard to craft stuff. Lol
The shop is literally right next to the airport. It'll easily make for multiple trips. =3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 22, 2020)

id like to stop by please! ^u^


----------



## nintendog (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello! I'm Dandelion from Novigrad. I'd like to stop by for a shopping visit when you have time.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> id like to stop by please! ^u^


Opening the gates again real quick. Shut them temporarily to fix a lil path. ^^;
Also need the original post followed.


----------



## frogjail (Apr 22, 2020)

i'd like to stop by!! ign: holly, town name: fishbone!


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 22, 2020)

Alexi from Greenview! My shop is also closed today lol.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

Phone died so took a small break from playing. Forgot to update thread. ^^; but now I'm back!


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd still like to come!


----------



## luna.cee (Apr 22, 2020)

May I visit please


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

thanat0aster said:


> I'd still like to come!


Sent code. ^-^ feel free to make several trips to sell stuff

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

Zucker crafting shell fountain too for anyone who stops by


----------



## Cinnakun (Apr 22, 2020)

Are you still open? If so I’d love to come! My in game name is Jessie and I’m from Yum


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

Cinnakun said:


> Are you still open? If so I’d love to come! My in game name is Jessie and I’m from Yum


Sending code ^-^


----------



## Shadowhunter (Apr 22, 2020)

if you’re still open I’d love to come by!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

My gates are still opened, but my original post rules still need to be read.


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to come over if that's okay 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



mistakenolive said:


> I'd like to come over if that's okay


Oops, forgot about the in game name >_<

Katia of Meridia


----------



## Senni (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh my gosh, congratulations!! I came by yesterday for a recipe but had a very strict path to follow. I'd love to come visit today and explore and take inspiration from your gorgeous island if thats alright! 

Senni from Serenity


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 22, 2020)

may i stop by as well? im Marie from lilycove


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> I'd like to come over if that's okay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Sorry it did post merge so didnt see you add your info. ^^;
Sending code 


Senni said:


> Oh my gosh, congratulations!! I came by yesterday for a recipe but had a very strict path to follow. I'd love to come visit today and explore and take inspiration from your gorgeous island if thats alright!
> 
> Senni from Serenity


Sending shortly!


----------



## Milano (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit if you’re still open. I can bring some flower seeds. Also, do you have a bundle of apples available? It’s the only fruit I’m missing lol.
My name is Ashley & island is Akalei


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

Milano said:


> Hi! I would love to visit if you’re still open. I can bring some flower seeds. Also, do you have a bundle of apples available? It’s the only fruit I’m missing lol.
> My name is Ashley & island is Akalei


I'll grab a small bundle for you. ^-^
I'll send the code shortly!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

Nintendo is having server maintenance in an hr as a heads up... my game warned me lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

Awe... i had a crash =<
I wonder if it is related to the maintenance happening soon...


----------



## icyii (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd love to stop by when you open again


----------

